# Greeting



## clmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello, 

My name is Christy and I am in search of some information. I have already found a couple of posts on your site but and hoping that maybe I can find the right person!

My uncle was a Top Turret/Eng on a B24 Bomber. His plane believed to be named "Repulsor" was shot down on April 22, 1944. There were no survivors. Since this time we have found that this plane actually crashed near Kessingland, England. 

There is very little information known. It is known they went on a mission to Germany and was returning to Seething. From witnesses on the ground the plane was hit, burst into flames and crashed to the ground.

I know as well that he was a member of the 448th BG 715 BS.

Please help with any information possible.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome. Try this site...

B24BestWeb 8500⊕ PICs - AKA BBW - WWII B-24 Liberator Bombers

I looked up the name on their data base and couldn't find anything. Join the forum and you might find something. Good luck!

Amazon.com: The 448th Bomb Group ( H ) - Liberators Over Germany in World War II (9780764314643): Jeffrey E. Brett: Books

Some more

silvertopsengland.com

HOMEPAGE of the 448th Bomb Group

One more...

448thBGp Other Crews

http://www.airwarweb.net/usaaf/8af_1944-04.php

http://mighty8thaf.preller.us/gallery/448thBG


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Christy,

You could also try:

http://mighty8thaf.preller.us/php/1Unit.php?Unitkey=448

If you would like us to help, the more info such as his name or a/c serial number the better. Good luck in your search.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2009)

According to this site the 448th went to Hamm on 22Apr44

New Page 1


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2009)

New Page 2


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm on a mission now!



HAMM , GERMANY------------------------------------------APRIL 22, 1944---#51

"On this mission (Hamm 22 APR 1944), we returned at dusk. A group of aircraft was off in the distance as we approached the coast of England and were preparing to land and store our guns, etc.The distant aircraft broke formation as we did, as though going into the pattern to land. At that time, the ATS girls and other English Home Guard cut lose with a barrage of anti -aircraft fire. The Germans had flown with us on our trip home! By this time it was also dark. *The 448th lost one after the crew bailed at Worlingham, another was shot down at Kessingland ,another shot down in the North Sea near Hopton, and one B-24 that was shot up by one of the intruders crash landed on the Seething Runway with two more B -24s following it in that crashed into it-- making it rather difficult to land. *

One aircraft The Vadie Raye burnt off to the side of the runway. We left the runway into the mud, becaue of those crashed planes in The RUTH. Others that were already there were Ice Cold Katie, Tondelayo,and the Sky Queen. The Tondelayo and The Ruth were repaired and returned to service. "The Ruth" continued flying combat missions untill Jan 45 when it crashed. If you have a copy of a book by Jeffery Brett on the 448th BGp he has included several pictures of the aircraft involved. Crew 48 was in the one identified by the "EI"-The RUTH E.K. I have been unable to obtain picures of the 448th aircraft.

{If Sgt LaPoint reads this or anyone that knows him please ask him to contact me. I understand he has pictures of the aircraft we were in that was involved in that crash landing.) I believe also a picture of me being removed from a aircraft on a stretcher on my way to the hospital when I passed out on the Munster mission is available.}


A night to remember! I recall that I had started to unload my guns and started reloading even faster. By that time our aircraft was bouncing on the runway and suddenly came to a halt. I recall we jumped out and took off to get away from the plane as a bandit swung by firing a few rounds as he went over. He was low to the ground and all that could be seen were his tracers and a dark shadow. I doubt that we could have seen that without the light of the burning aircraft to the side of the runway. I also recall lots of mud but that was nothing unusual on that installation. We waded Mud to go from our hut to the bathroom and showers.Someone found a few boards to make a walkway but they too were mud soon after placement. On completion of my missions I was placed on Guard duty in the hardstand area.. We still had an occasional visit from the Germans . It is reported that the damage we received that night, however, was from only 4 ME 410's. I'm certain none of us had time to count or see the aircraft in the moonlight well enough to determine the type or numbers. The loss could also be attributed to Friendly Fire that PM. Five of our aircraft tried to lay claim to the same end of the runway that PM. The Valdie Raye lit the area while the rest attempted to Park in a small space. Other Groups also lost aircraft that Night several - 8th AAF crash landed, were shot down, or wrecked that evening (see The Mighty 8th War Diary by Roger Freeman for more details).


Our pilots memory of that evening-------
"the first thing I remember about bandits was the burning B-24's on the ground and the as we approached our field the tower started yelling "bandits" and about this time red tracers started criss crossing in front of us. Heard no more from tower so made up mind to land even if too fast. WE landed long and came to a stop off the runway between two other B-24's which had landed previously----shut down and ran like hell---the other two crews were already in the revetment------------------------John "

Missions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Christy!

from "Battles With The Luftwaffe" Theo Boiten Martin Bowman pg121 - 124....

"The 11 B-24 groups of the 2nd BD meanwhile, sped back to England as darkness descended. They were still over the North Sea at the official blackout time of 2138 hours. Unbeknown to the crews, they were being chased by several Me-410A-1 intruders of II./KG 51. Led by 5./KG Staffelkapitaen Major Dietrich Puttfarken, the Me-410s had taken off from Soesterberg, Holland to infiltrate the returning bomber stream.....In an instant, a 448th BG B-24 flown by 1/Lt Cherry C. Pitts fireballed, plunged into the sea and vanished beneath the waves with all 10 crew....In the night's confusion, 12 Liberators crashed or crash-landed at Norfolk and Suffolk as a result of KG 51's actions. 38 American crewmen were killed and another 23 injured......"

2 Me 410s were shot down including that of Staffelkapitaen Major Dietrich Puttfarken who was killed. There is a pic in the book of the crash of "Ice Cold Katie" ( 41-28595), "Tondelayo" (41-29240) and "Ruth E. K. Allah Hassid" (41-9575). I'll try to scan if you want.

I know this might not be directly related to your search but may give you some background and info of the mission.

and you want a weird coincidence? A B-24 named "Tondelayo" was lost in the ETO on 22 April 44 (as FlyboyJ posted) and another B-24 named "Tondelayo" was lost on 10 April 44 in the PTO ....

http://www.b24bestweb.com/tondelayo-v3-2.htm

two ships, same name, within 2 weeks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

Great info guys, very interesting to read.....


----------



## clmartin (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok someone asked for more information that I might of had.

His name was S/SGT. James R. Hardin may have gone by JR.

He was the top turret/eng. for a B24 bomber believed to have been called the "Repulsor"

the a/c serial # is 41-28843.

This was the crew:

Pilot 2nd Lt Eugene V Pulcipher Buried at Cambridge American Military Cemetery, England

Co-pilot 2nd Lt Elmer P Meier. Buried in USA.

Navigator 2nd Lt George S Fahr Buried beside his brother in Brittany

Bombardier 2nd Lt William Carcelli

Radio Op S/Sgt Chester Romanosky.

Engineer/gunner S/Sgt James R Hardin.

Nose gunner Sgt William S Davis.

Waist gunner Sgt William H Durant.

Waist gunner Sgt Maynard H Young.

Tail gunner Sgt Carl E Spellman Buried in USA

From what can be told, this was only the second mission the crew flew since coming from USA. The first mission was to Bourges , France in B24H 42-52608, the mission took just over 6 hours and no fighters or flak was encountered.

So from this info we believe they only flew 2 missions and both missions were in different planes.

Thanks for all the help so far. 

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

According to the site below, it was called "REPULSER"

unassigned


On a side note, His first ship appears to have been lost on the same mission, accidently being shot down by British Coastal Gunfire.
http://forum.armyairforces.com/tm.aspx?m=123735&mpage=1#123760


Apparently the Chairman of Kessingland Parish Council was trying to reach your uncle's relatives.
http://forum.armyairforces.com/tm.aspx?m=173281&mpage=1#173281


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2009)

The MACR (accident report) number for this aircraft is 15160. Try this link for more info.

Accident Reports.com - US AIR FORCE US ARMY AIR FORCES RESEARCH REQUEST


----------



## ccheese (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site Christy. Hey... are we talking female here ? If so, that's good, we need more ladies..

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Christy. These guys are a very helpful bunch and we enjoy it here. Hope you do as well.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.
I hope the information the guys have provided help you find your answers Christy.


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Christy! Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## clmartin (Jul 27, 2009)

Gentlemen,

First let me say thanks for the warm welcome. Now I want to thank all of you for the information you have provided me with.

Here is what i can figure out. My uncle James R. Hardin flew his first mission on April 10, 1944 in B24 #42-52608 (a/c name unknown) Then on April 22, 1944 he flew is 2nd mission on B24 # 41-28843 "Repulser"

So the mystery begins, it is still uncertain as to why the crew flew 2 missions both in different planes. Both planes according to serial # crashed on April 22, 1944 one over the English channel and one downed at Kessingland. The family was told my uncle's plane went down over the English Channel.

Recently my grandmother was contacted by the English searching for relatives of the soldiers. They are wishing to have a memorial for the soldiers in Kessingland. 

It is to my understanding from the eyewitnesses that "Repulser" was hit and caught fire then crashed in marshland there, not sure how they know it was this particular plane or who was on it. 

Thanks again for all your help. I know a little about the military (married to a career Missouri National Guard Soldier) but this is all so fascinating. 

Christy


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2009)

You married a Missourian??? Me too. Maybe we could start a support group! 

From what I understand, sometimes crew members could/would switch out for one reason or another. So even though he might have flown on 2 seperate planes, it might have been with different crews.

If you have not had the chance, look into FLYBOYJ's post #11, it could give you more info.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2009)

Christy, we love mysteries and will try to help as best we can!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome Christy, great info guys!


----------



## tlcopp (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Christy, 
I am also new to the board -- I've been researching my grandfather's WWII history extensively for our family history. He was with both the 8th AF 448th BG and the 15th AF 98th BG. I just found this forum when looking at his plane serial numbers and your thread came up on google. 
I live in Washington DC so I've had the advantage of being able to drive over to the National Archives to search for him. It's been a very challenging experience, with about 10 dead ends for every one success -- but it has been so worth it. 
My work so far has resulted in two galleries of mission reports that I will keep adding to in order to get as many of these records online and publically accessible as possible. each is open to everyone, where you can download mission reports and photographs. I hope this helps your search! 
My grandfather was "R.C. Harris" on the mission reports for the 8th -- and he flew 41-28595 (I think, the text on the mission report is now faded and blurry) on 2/28/1944; 42-52121 on 2/13/1944 and other occassions; 42-62921 (again, unsure -- text is now blurry/faded.) 

Here's the galleries: 
Tara Copp Connolly Photography

if anyone can help decipher his aircraft, it would be greatly appreciated! Look forward to participating and learning. 
Cheers, Tara


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome Christy and Tara! Echo Charles' post, it's nice to see more ladies in here.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 11, 2010)

clmartin said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Christy and I am in search of some information. I have already found a couple of posts on your site but and hoping that maybe I can find the right person!
> 
> ...



How much information do you need? "Repulsor" was a victim of *II./KG 51 *intruders following the USAAF raid Mission 311 back from Hamm Marshalling Yards.

Does that tie in with what you know? If so I may be able to help considerably. I've got a ton of stuff on this incident.

Note the name under my signature:


----------

